

Ask HN: Please explain ("controversial penalty") - ggchappell

This article<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackflow.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;22&#x2F;why-every-language-needs-its-underscore&#x2F;<p>contains the following text:<p>&gt; P.P.S. Please stop commenting on Hacker News, a controversial penalty is killing this post. Use reddit thread instead. Sadly, HN is not a place for discussions anymore.<p>I do not understand what he is talking about. In particular, what is meant by &quot;controversial penalty&quot;. Explain?<p>BTW, the HN post apparently being referred to is here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7927578
======
BtM909
This will help you understand the problem better:
[http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-
works.html)

~~~
ggchappell
Thanks.

